# Fulltiming - my decisions and actions so far



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

As one or two of you are aware, it is my intention to fulltime in 2007, for a year at the very least. So now it is here for everyone to read about.

Here are some of the decisions and actions taken so far which may be of some use to anyone considering the same.

First one was the van - out with the Compass and in with the more winterised Kontiki 665. This model has the fixed rear bed, perfect for our afternoon siesta!

Next a change of bank account. Current account is now at the Nationwide (thanks to Smifee for his info prior to me applying). Their debit and credit cards are fee free when used overseas. So, on a £200.00 withdrawal, I could be upto 4.25% (£8.50) better off due to no fees applied.

Then the E111 - no longer in use so now swapped it for a "EHIC" card.

As I will (hopefully) be in Italy more most of 2007, I have applied for a "codice fiscale" - a bit like an Italian national insurance number. You need that in Italy to do just about anything and everything, such as library membership, employment etc etc

Research into Satellite Tv systems - again thanks so far to all who have replied. I will want some taste of home and Oscar and I cannot manage without our weekly fix of property ladder!

Parla Italiano? No not yet, but with books from ebay, a CD and gate crashing a course that started last September, we are on our way!

Oscar - vaccinated for rabies and other formailites etc. This is a long slow process so an early start was essential. (Again thanks to Zulurita and all who have helped and advised)

I have used the governemet website www.gateway.gov.uk to look at state pensions forecasts etc and also how to keep up my class three payments.

My intention is to leave the UK on or about 20th January 2007. Our channel crossing will be in the tunnel - paid for in Tesco clubcard deal tokens - again - the members on here pointed out that benefit rather than spending club card vouchers in store

So, for the time being, that is as far as we are.

More later and any advise, suggestions, anything, always greatfully received.

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rapide,

Thanks. The language course gate-crash sounds daunting!

Why the preference for Italy? Apologies if you have covered this before.

The question is not loaded.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi Dave

When I was 19, I went on a coach tour to Rome - a whopping £59.00 it was. Sleeping on the coach for one night whilst travelling, a cheap hotel in Italy and the rest is history.

Since then I have been to most major cities in Italy, as far south a Naples, to Trento in the north, Venice in the east and Genoa in the west.

I love it. The food is fabulous, the climate - ok - not as stable as southern Spain but none the less!

The cost of living - go where the locals go and it is as cheap as chips

The language - well - what can I say

One year I spent 11 weeks in Italy.

I might look at Benidorm for Jan/Feb when the weather is cooler, but equally Sorrento and the Amalfi Coast are tempting!

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that. Sold! 

Rome was my first trip abroad. Still remember the door of the plane being opened and this searing blast of heat hitting me - felt exotic! I had a pizza straight out of the oven of a little place tucked away and am still waiting to taste anything that came close to it.

Many nice memories of that fortnight in which we travelled quite a bit. I still think of it when I see the array of freckles still left on sunburnt shoulders.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

How EXCITING...........wish it was us  

We have done some of the things you mentioned e.g changing to Nationwide ( I had a shock last summer when Lloydstsb started charging £1 everytime I used the debit card to pay for diesel, food etc and their rate for taking money out of the atm wasn't so hot either.

Have the EHIC card, dogs done, have the language CD's.

so all in all we are ready to go........... :wink: 

so far our longest is 4 months away so think we will have to improve on that.
Thanks for the govt link........must check to see how much it costs to pay class 3 national insurance contributions as I still need to pay in to this for another 3 to 4 years I think.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pension*

Hi and thanks for the message Rita

Go in to a search engine and type in "pension contributions."

There are quite a few useful sites

Rapide561 (& Oscar)


----------

